# 2011 Cruze LTZ Headlight Bulbs ???



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/712-rubys-new-eyes.html

Go to that topic, I recently bought the same bulbs and very glad I did. 

They produce a white light output, have a bit better distribution and look clean.

Headlights = H13
Foglights = H8

Eurodezigns: Xenon HID Headlights has the bulbs, and from other members experience, their wonderful to deal with if a problem arises.


----------



## jacnnic (Mar 3, 2011)

Great, thank you very much.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep looking at Eurodezigns and find nothing for 2011 Chevy Cruze?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

booradley said:


> I keep looking at Eurodezigns and find nothing for 2011 Chevy Cruze?


Go here: Eurodezigns Products: Xenon HID Bulbs, Turbo Whistler, Fuel Saver

The H8 Bulbs are for the Cruze Fog lights, and the H13 are the Cruze Headlights.

These are not HID systems, just bulb replacements. 

Cruze, along with nearly every other auto mfg, uses generic size bulbs (outside of HID systems), just make sure you buy the right ones. It's cheaper for everyone involved that way.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Speaking of bulbs, does anyone know if LED bulbs can replace the interior lights and the license plate lights without any modifications or other problems? I like the WHITE light of an LED. A friend of mine has a Lexus ES 350 that has interior LED lighting. Looks really nice.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

In my old vehicle, I replaced all interior lights (including the dash, HVAC, window switch lights) to LED's without any problems. 

You are supposed to put a resistor inline when you switch to LED's to avoid overload since 12V to an LED is a high amount of current, but they worked fine for me without them for several years.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> In my old vehicle, I replaced all interior lights (including the dash, HVAC, window switch lights) to LED's without any problems.
> 
> You are supposed to put a resistor inline when you switch to LED's to avoid overload since 12V to an LED is a high amount of current, but they worked fine for me without them for several years.


Thanks. I'm a little leery to do too much because my car is a lease.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...two places were LEDs might need resistors: (1) turn lamps which use "flashers" and (2) dimming of instrument lighting.

...because LEDs draw so much _LESS_ current than typical incandescent lamps: (1) the flashers can't flash properly and (2) the dimmer control can't dial down the instrument lighting enough.

...although, today, almost all dashboard display lighting use LEDs anyway (Cruze does).


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...two places were LEDs might need resistors: (1) turn lamps which use "flashers" and (2) dimming of instrument lighting.
> 
> ...because LEDs draw so much _LESS_ current than typical incandescent lamps: (1) the flashers can't flash properly and (2) the dimmer control can't dial down the instrument lighting enough.
> 
> ...although, today, almost all dashboard display lighting use LEDs anyway (Cruze does).


Thanks. I was interested in the interior lights and the license plate bulbs. I have to look at the bulb for the numbers since the manual does not give that info. It says to contact your dealer! All it gives is the bulb numbers for the exterior lights.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/712-rubys-new-eyes.html
> 
> Go to that topic, I recently bought the same bulbs and very glad I did.
> 
> ...


Quick question. Are the H13 for both the high and low beam lights? 
I went to the website listed and found the H8 but only in color blue.. Do you know if they might be available in white as well?

Thanks!


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

The H13 bulbs is a High/Low bulb. 

Their blue is white. Most people see white lights today and call them blue since we're used to the yellow tint of standard halogens. If you go to the other topic I listed earlier in one of my posts, it has pictures of the headlights/fog lights installed so you can get an idea of the color of them.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> The H13 bulbs is a High/Low bulb.
> 
> Their blue is white. Most people see white lights today and call them blue since we're used to the yellow tint of standard halogens. If you go to the other topic I listed earlier in one of my posts, it has pictures of the headlights/fog lights installed so you can get an idea of the color of them.


Ah ok.. Got it.. Found these on ebay.. Seems like they might be from same seller..pair for under $20 is not bad..

Ultra Super White H8 Xenon HID Foglights Bulbs 8500K - eBay (item 190509187559 end time Mar-10-11 16:56:00 PST)


----------

